# Dodge Towing Question



## dbradley (Jul 8, 2003)

I have a 2002 Dodge Ram HD 3/4 ton, Long Bed, 4 Door 4x4 with a High-Output Cummings, HD six speed stick, 3:55 Gears and Tires with a Max Load Rating of 3,450lbs. The truck is rated to tow up to 13000lbs.  I am not sure what the pay load is.  Will this truck tow a 5th wheel trailer with a hitch weight of 2200lbs and a dry weight of 10,700, and GVWR of 14,200? I would appreciate any advice.  Thank You.


----------



## thumbs (Jul 8, 2003)

Dodge Towing Question

dbradley

My understanding is the gross weight includes the entire rig,truck, trailer and everything in and on it.  I pull a 12k fifth with my '92 Dodge Cummins five sp with 355's.  Now I am talkin 160hp not 305 and a five sp not a six.  It's a pull for me but I take my time and shift often.  Your hp and gears should do a lot better.  Now if you are talkin about bein over height you probably are.  The problem isn't pullin but stoppen.  Will it handle it I would think so.  You may have to put on some air bags or heavier adjustable shocks.


----------

